
Lumonitor: 4K Touchscreen Portable Monitor by Lumonitor – Kickstarter - Flenser
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/lumonitor/lumonitor-self-powered-4k-touchscreen-portable-monitor/comments
======
magixx
Wow, another kickstarter straight from aliexpress.

